# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Nächste Party 5.5.55

## Enrico

Am 5.5.2555 findet mal wieder eine der kleinen SiamOnline.de Partys statt. Wie gewohnt wieder im Garten. Also wer wie immer gerade in der Nähe ist, ist herzlich eingeladen. Alle anderen natürlich auch  ::

----------


## Enrico

Das Wetter soll ja nun ausgerechnet am Samstag so richtig bescheiden werden...

Kurzfristige Änderungen des Termins also leider noch möglich.....

----------


## Erich

> Das Wetter soll ja nun ausgerechnet am Samstag so richtig bescheiden werden...
> 
> Kurzfristige Änderungen des Termins also leider noch möglich.....


Nix da, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - bei schönem Wetter kanns schließlich jeder. :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Hast ja recht. Sehen uns morgen  ::

----------


## schiene

feiert schön,und denkt dran....der nächste Tag ist immer sehr hart ::  ::

----------


## Enrico

Heute war glaube die feuchteste Party die wir je machten. Aber Platz war in der kleinsten Hütte. Bilder folgen, mal sehen wer welche gemacht hat. Ich hatte keine Zeit, denn das heutige Thema war Essen. Essen bis zum abwinken. Ich war den ganzen Tag nur am grillen und Fisch räuchern...


 :: 

PS: Ich schlaf heute im Garten und gehe gleich mit nem Kumpel an die Ilm...

----------


## Enrico

Und wieder mal ist Party angesagt. Die meisten die kommen wissen schon bescheid, aber ich will trotz allem auch hier wieder einladen. Am 4.5.56 findet wieder eine kleine Party statt.

----------


## Enrico

Guten morgen. 

Geschafft! Nach dem wir alles zum Glück um einen Tag verschoben hatten, feierten wir gestern bei schönsten Wetter. 22 uhr war ich dann fertig und hab auch gleich im Garten geschlafen.
War gut besucht, stressig aber trotzdem wie immer schön

----------


## Enrico

Bilder:

----------


## Enrico

Weitere Bilder:

----------

